

How Politicians Use Social Media - brandinfection
http://www.wahl.de
In the year of the German election, wahl.de analyses and quantifies politicians usage of social media platforms like twitter, facebook, youtube, etc.
======
anamax
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/090225.html>

This talk addresses the technical infrastructures, political institutions, and
social practices that shape the contemporary electoral process in the United
States. I provide a theoretical overview of the role of artifacts in shaping
the practices of citizenship and detail the history of networked technologies
in campaigning over the last twenty years as they have become incorporated
into a repertoire of electoral practices among political consultants. Through
consideration of the 2003-2004 Howard Dean campaign and 2007-2008 Obama
campaign I demonstrate how peer networks supported by social media are
structured by formal campaign organizations. I conclude by assessing the
implications of these technical practices for democratic citizenship.

